# Basic Trainig In St. Jean Que.



## Harrier101 (25 Jul 2004)

Hey folks,

Question regarding Basic training at CFLRS in St. Jean. In the recruiting posters, the "Typical" hours for a routine day on basic is 11:00pm and 5:00 am. Is that the standard, or is it a case of them kicking in the doors at 3:00 am after going to bed at 1:00am  and saying tough S@#T. Get going? I would expect that, but after 10 weeks? And what about sundays. Are they days off essentially, Time to get the barracks in order, press the shirts, do the laundry etc? Is there any time to get you gear squared away each day or is it running all over the place?

Just wondering as I am applying to the CF. And I am NOT and early riser, I am just starting to go to bed each night at 12:00 am and I am getting up around 5:00 and I am a mess, I can do the running and all the PT till i puke. But the getting up early bit with no sleep...I am definitely gonna have to work on that one before I start basic.


----------



## K. Ash (25 Jul 2004)

As the captain said when I was sworn in: "You will learn that's there's life at 5:30 A.M"


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (25 Jul 2004)

lights are out by 11:00 and you better make sure they dont catch anyone up in the middle of the night, because they will co e through 2-3 times through out the night. after the first two week, sundays are usually a day off from training, but they can change that if you piss them off.


----------



## Greywolf (25 Jul 2004)

Lights out at 11pm and usually you're supposed to get up at 5:30 except when you got PT in the morning, then you get up at 4:00 or 4:30 depending on when the instructors want to start.  You'll find some people like to get up really early...like at 4:30 even when there's no inspection and raise a racket with locker doors banging    You'll have time to iron your shirts and polish your boots in the evenings and weekends (except for the 1st 3 Saturdays when you have classes).  You will NOT have enough sleep and feel like falling asleep in class.  Do Not fall asleep in class.  Stand up or you will be told to stand if you fall asleep.


----------



## Bert (25 Jul 2004)

In the course i was on, there was alot of flexibility.   You are so busy that you will learn how to manage time in order
to meet your timings.   Also, the Staff may change the timings.   As an example, an Officer Cadet course did their
PT almost first thing in the morning.   We did ours during the day.

In general, the day starts at 05:30 (wake-up) and ends somewhere around 17:00 or 18:00.   Its alot like 
high-school or college as the day is broken into periods (military knowledge, PT, weapons training, lunch,
etc).   If its like my course, you get up somewere around 4:45 and 5:30, clean-up, make your bunk,
get dressed and go have breakfast.   You eat, come back upstairs, prepare your cubicle for inspection,
get inspected, and go to the first class.   You go enmass and march everywhere.   You attend classes
throughout the day and it typically end with an operations meeting (O-group) between 17:00 and
18:00.   The meeting lasts about 15 mins to half and hour, you go for supper, and then return to the
barracks and prepare the next day (cleaning, home work, laundry).

It might not seem like much but you will share part of the floor with 30 other guys.   Getting laundry done,
section leadership duties, station duties, and homework will keep you busy until 23:00 and then its lights out.
Remember and undsertand what teamwork means.   You will be very busy from 05:30 to 23:00 every day.
During the night you can go to the washroom and then you're up at 05:30 to start a new day.   

We were told to wake up at 05:30 and be ready for inspection or classes by 07:00.   Recruits in our course
found the timings to be tight so some got up early at 04:45 or 05:10 as an example.   No one caught crap
over it.   Early risers lost needed sleep and woke everyone else up.   Yet, they got a less stressful
breakfast and were prepared for inspection sooner.   Managment of time is necessary to meet timings 
throughout the day so you'll have to work with your section.   From my experience, no one pukes from
BMQ physical activity.   Over the weeks, you adapt to the routine.   You might suffer more from blisters,
dehydration, sore muscles, and general fatigue.   The Staff may yell at you or make an example, but they are
fair and treat everyone the same.

BMQ is not a fitness course.   You may find you may lose muscle mass and miss the weight room or
a fitness routine.   Don't worry about that, you can pursue a fitness routine after BMQ.   

Thats not to say BMQ is physically easy.   From the duties of the day and lack of sleep, you will be tired
and fatigued.   You will march around, attend PT classes, perform drill, constantly move around, fight
to stay awake at times of the day, ruck marches, and you will be sore and tired.   Then theres Farnham.
Check out the video on the CF recruting site.   It gives a good sense of filed exercises in Farnham.


----------



## Harrier101 (25 Jul 2004)

Thanks for the replies folks. I think that a little preparation and it should make BMQ a little less stressful and enable me to concentrate on the classes and the training.


----------



## Fruss (26 Jul 2004)

I was wondering..  Is it possible to find BMQ easy??  like a walk in the park??  If you're in great shape and mentally prepared..  That was my objective before, but more I read here, more I see that it's impossible to do..   :-\


----------



## NavyGrunt (26 Jul 2004)

I thought it was a walk in the park, I didnt find it physically demanding or mentally challenging. However I never did learn to do my right angles on my bed corners right and its not to say I didnt learn anything but I felt I had properly prepared and I went there with the intention of keeping my mouth shut and kicking ass, and I did.


----------



## GerryCan (26 Jul 2004)

Samehere, I found the physical part of Basic Training to be quite easy at times. The worst part of it for me was the stress I put on myself worrying about kit and quarters and getting jacked up during morning inspection. 
I soon realized that I'll never be much of a "Garritrooper" and just started to stop sweating the small stuff.
Folding clothes, ironing and making beds may seem to be the most important things in life, but after it's all said and done, you can look back and laugh at it all. 
All in all, Basic was tons of fun.


----------



## bossdog (28 Jul 2004)

I agree with GerryCan. The most stress I had was the stress I put on myself. After I learnt how to "play the game" everything was fine and I ended up having a blast.

A note to the originator. The early mornings don't stop after basic training. Depending on your trade, you're 3's, battle school or whatever, can turn out to be a lot worse than basic. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## GerryCan (28 Jul 2004)

Hehe mornings...I worked midnights and afternoon shifts for 3 years before I joined and was certainly no morning person. Believe me you will get used to it, because there is nothiing but absolute truth in saying that the early mornings never end. :crybaby:


----------



## bossdog (28 Jul 2004)

LOL 

That is so true!

 :warstory:


----------



## digital (9 Aug 2004)

what about stragglers? anybody that fell behind or had some trouble? what is it like for them? how iis the teamwork element then? and how do ppl overcome various weaknesses (run, inspections, ironing, etc)?


----------



## Big Foot (9 Aug 2004)

I don't know whether to consider IAP to be basic training or not but, to be quite frank, it was easy. Not to say that it was easy for everyone but out of a platoon of 56 people, we finished with 48, which is, from what I understand a rather easy course. All told though, we did endure inconsistency on Ex GRIZZLY which, unfortunately cost a few of my good friends their careers in the Forces. As with anything I suppose, human nature must be factored into the equation. As for the physical aspect of the course, our PT was fast paced, well run and most of all, not overly challenging. Sure we encountered a fw stragglers but that always happens. After completing prep year for RMC< many of our so-called weak links were removed so we were a strong platoon. From what I saw with other platoons, their PT ranged from very structured to basically personal work outs. It all depends on your staff. All in all, I feel that the staff at the Mega helped me and the rest of my platoon get to a point where we can be sucessful on BOTP, CAP and all other future courses. I would not trade my 9 weeks of IAP for anything, as it was a very worth while experience.


----------



## Bert (9 Aug 2004)

Digital

BMQ is a course designed to given the candidate basic sampling of military life, the basic military 
knowledge and skills, and ensure the member can meet physical standards.  It is not a competition
or meant to break one's character.  Its about teamwork, perseverence, and putting a 100%
effort into everything.

Don't focus on the concept of stragglers.  Yes, individual effort is necessary but its about what
the platoon can accomplish together.  Everyone in the course has their own individual characteristics,
some won't be as physically fit, some will be arrogant, some will be high-strung, you'll
see natural leaders, and it gives way to all sorts of dynamics.  One day you'll help someone who
staggles and another day someone will help you.  On other days, the whole platoon straggles.
Staggling isn't the point, its about getting up, improving and carrying on.


----------



## bossdog (10 Aug 2004)

Well said. "You're only as fast as your slowest person" and that slow guy may save your life one day and someday you might be that slow guy who saves another life.


----------



## CFmember (29 Aug 2004)

I'm off to CFLRS in St. Jean in a few weeks and I have some questions:

I have been running quite a bit for the last few weeks, but sprained an ankle 3 weeks ago. The doc just gave me the go-ahead to start running again and I am almost as fast as before. BUT, should I get my combat boots now and break them in before shipping out? I am presently attach posted to the CFRC on PAT platoon, waiting to go to St. Jean and I could get them now.

If I do get boots, should I push for new ones, or will the old wrinkled pair they offered me be better? Will I be the only guy with used boots at IAP and BOTP? If so, I think it may be better to get some blisters then be the one odd guy of the group with old boots.

I am getting a cell phone to use weekends and evenings, if and when I can to keep in touch back home. Any one know how the reception is in the building and specifically if Fido has coverage? Fido has an unlimited Fido to  Fido plan across Canada, so I can talk to family on the other end for free all the time - if there's reception.

Thanks very much.


----------



## soldier19 (21 Aug 2007)

Im new to this site and I want some information..Im really interested in joinin but a little bit nervous on a few things..I know its tough work and I'm a really working ahrd person and determined to do anything..But its my parents worrying about me leaving..But in St jean dont we get weekends off to see our family??I was just wonderinf more for my parents


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Aug 2007)

soldier19 said:
			
		

> Im new to this site and I want some information..Im really interested in joinin but a little bit nervous on a few things..I know its tough work and I'm a really working ahrd person and determined to do anything..But its my parents worrying about me leaving..But in St jean dont we get weekends off to see our family??I was just wonderinf more for my parents



soldier19, you should start your reading here (http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103974.html#msg103974) and then scroll through the rest of that thread for other information on joining the CF.  You will also find the search page to be a useful start point.


----------



## Shamrock (21 Aug 2007)

soldier19 said:
			
		

> Im new to this site and I want some information..Im really interested in joinin but a little bit nervous on a few things..I know its tough work and I'm a really working ahrd person and determined to do anything..But its my parents worrying about me leaving..But in St jean dont we get weekends off to see our family??I was just wonderinf more for my parents



Eventually, your course may earn weekends off to do with as individuals please, provided they return to CFLRS no later than 1800 on the Sunday.  However, the first four or five weeks of the course are indoctrination and weekends will not be issued.

Don't worry about it.  Lots of people have their parents come up and spend a weekend in Montreal to visit their kids and lots of folks will head home during the weekend, some as far as Toronto or farther.  However, don't expect every weekend to be free; should your parents/girlfriend/boyfriend/cat groomer come up to visit you, you and they have no gaurantee you'll actually have the time off to visit.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (22 Aug 2007)

CFmember said:
			
		

> If I do get boots, should I push for new ones, or will the old wrinkled pair they offered me be better? Will I be the only guy with used boots at IAP and BOTP? If so, I think it may be better to get some blisters then be the one odd guy of the group with old boots.


Don't worry about getting boots until you get to ST Jean, the key is getting boots that fit and breaking them in. DO NOT get used boots (unless of course they're very slightly used) Vern will correct me if I'm wrong but boots cannot be re-issued if the imprint of a persons foot has been left in the sole of the boot. This will do more damage to your feet, knees, and back than the blisters will. Vern please weigh in here if I'm right out to lunch.


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Don't worry about getting boots until you get to ST Jean, the key is getting boots that fit and breaking them in. DO NOT get used boots (unless of course they're very slightly used) Vern will correct me if I'm wrong but boots cannot be re-issued if the imprint of a persons foot has been left in the sole of the boot. This will do more damage to your feet, knees, and back than the blisters will. Vern please weigh in here if I'm right out to lunch.



You're correct, that is the standard for reissue of footwear (or some vile medical rashy-foot-problem etc prevents reissue) so in that area, you are indeed doing good. This question has undoubtedly been answered 100 times in the past three years; probably by me 30 of those times in the past almost two years (I've almost been here two years now!!) but, I wasn't here three years ago ......




to respond to the specific poster's question that you just did!!  >   ;D


----------



## RCR Grunt (22 Aug 2007)

Edit:  Should have checked the date on that first!  I'm sure he woudlve figured it out 3 years after the fact!


----------



## karl28 (22 Aug 2007)

RCR Grunt  


        I believe the responses from yesterday post where in regards to a new members question Soldier19  who had just posted to this thread yesterday.  Even though the last  original post was from 2004 like you said .


----------

